# Sex or Fishing?



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Both at the same time is not an option.

So, let's say this scenario presents itself (and for me it has quite a few times over the years). It's 5:00am, alarm goes off and it's peak salmon or steelhead season. Spawn is tied up (or flies tied up if that's your thing), rods are loaded, boats gassed up and you're ready to go. One problem...your significant other starts acting like an octopus in heat and is slithering all over you. "Ooooh, baby...you don't want to leave now do you?" 

First light bite is on the way. Now...sex or salmon and steelhead fishing? 

I choose the fishing. It last longer and you don't have to wait 15 minutes in between casts. :lol:

Discuss. This forum needs a little fun...uh...release, so to speak.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

For sure it has to be fishing,I can send the kids out back when i get home.


----------



## dewman22 (Jan 3, 2008)

Either way you will be wetting a line . How about a quickie, then off to the water.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

I would kinda like to vote .But i dont see both at the same time :lol:.Mich


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

dewman22 said:


> Either way you will be wetting a line . How about a quickie, then off to the water.


 
Better set that alarm clock an hour early,15 minutes for the quickie,then an extra 45 minutes for drive time so your legs stop shaking before you get in the water and or boat.


On second thought,just set it an hour early and go fishing.


----------



## scoot (Jul 4, 2001)

You need to plan ahead and set the alarm for 4:58. Then there's time for both.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

i vote fishing theres no better time then in the morning to fish got all day to do the other.......:evil:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

First off, who the hell has sex at 5:00am??? Anymore, If things aren't happening by the time Law & Order comes on at 10:00pm, it ain't gonna happen. 

Secondly, where was the octopus at 9:00pm? 

FISH!!! :lol:


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

What the heck did you do/or didn"t do:help: all night TC????


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, ummmmm, both of my daughters were conceived on days that I got to the river late for Steelhead fishing - but I still went fishing, and with my wife. Since "Both" is not an option, I cannot vote in good conscience. :lol:

My wife would not let me name our first daughter "Steelhead Bass Hudson," although I thought it had a very nice ring to it. It is lots better than Pilot Inspektor. I suppose Michelle is nice, too.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Well, ummmmm, both of my daughters were conceived on days that I got to the river late for Steelhead fishing - but I still went fishing, and with my wife. Since "Both" is not an option, I cannot vote in good conscience. :lol:
> 
> My wife would not let me name our first daughter "Steelhead Bass Hudson," although I thought it had a very nice ring to it. It is lots better than Pilot Inspektor. I suppose Michelle is nice, too.


Well, I have killed two birds with one stone before on a couple different rivers, but I'll refrain from saying anything else about it. I mean, no need to taint other people's memories of a few wetlands by re-naming certain holes to "the Hutch knocked one off here" hole or Frisky Hutch run. :evilsmile

Whit's probably gonna have a stroke when he sees this thread....


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't know, one of my kids is named Back Seat and the other Corn Crib....:lol::evil:


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Gotta go for the sex, you do it right and it will pay it forward in many other ways.

On a side note though, I have done both, practically at the same time, but trolling for walleye on Lk. Erie on a Monday! My wife is one of those few women that like to fish, be on the boat and provide entertainment!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

thousandcasts said:


> Both at the same time is not an option.


Oh contrair..... Lately, with gas prices being up the way they are, and the salmon sizes shrinking the way that they have been, I feell I'm getting screwed every time I go out ... :lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

thousandcasts said:


> First off, who the hell has sex at 5:00am???


At my old employer, it was the only acceptable excuse for being late for work in the morning.

Just remember, "You never get the one back that you turn down", and the river isn't going anywhere.  However, I have turned it down so I could get out on the ice for the early morning walleye bite.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Sex! Because every time I ask for it, my wife lets me go fishing.  Minus the sex of course. :lol:


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I vote go fishing, if she is an "octupus" at 5:00 am, then you must do something right. Go fishing and 100% guaranteed she will still be there when you come back smelling like skein and scales. Plus, depending on what time you actually fell asleep, both are extremely possible in the same day. 

TC; you, I, and everyone else who wrote in this thread are definitely getting banned for this. :evilsmile


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> TC; you, I, and everyone else who wrote in this thread are definitely getting banned for this.


Eh...this thread's safe until 4:00am or so, that's when Whit usually drags himself away from...uh...other sites to check in and see what we're up to! :lol:


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hex hatch = Sex hatch


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Fishing:evil:


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

2 years ago I would have said fishing, but since having had this exact situation come up... I have changed my answer. 

Reason being, if you turn down sex to go fishing you are also losing the chance at having sex later that day and probably for the next week or so. Because you know the next time you ask for it(sex) you are going to be given a very hard time because last time chose "fishing" 

So in essence you aren't giving up sex just one time, you are losing about 4-5 times.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> Whit's probably gonna have a stroke when he sees this thread....


At his age, he should never waste a boner, or trust a fart.:lol:







The answers to this thread are amazing....All I can say is, what happens if for what ever reason, the day you decide to have sex is the day the big run shows up, you were an hour late to the river and did not get "your" spot.....You wasted a day of fun for 15 minutes....

Fishing all the way...no matter what...well, steelhead fishing....maybe not salmon.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Mar 13, 2006)

thousandcasts said:


> First off, who the hell has sex at 5:00am??? Anymore, If things aren't happening by the time Law & Order comes on at 10:00pm, it ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Secondly, where was the octopus at 9:00pm?
> 
> FISH!!! :lol:


Hutch,

Actually you're on to something. There was a research project just recently published that found women's sex drive to peak in the early morning hours. A bit back a**ed-ward and incondusive to the early morning crank bite but Heck I've got to take what I can get.

But others make a great point too. Just set the clock a couple minutes earlier. Just be quick or someone might be anchored in your favorite hole or run!:lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Autopilot....


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Staying home! There isn't a fish out there worth it

Ganzer


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The past couple years I haven't fished much, so I'd go fishing. I can always do the other, while fishing, after fishing, before fishing or after she gets done cleaning my fish  

My options are pretty much open on "the other" :chillin:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Fishing, and to be frank, I'd be PO'd at her since odds are it is more of a power play to prove she can win out over fishing. So if it was a girl friend, she'd be hitting the road after trying that for the first time(and that has happened). Don't have to worry about wife, since I would never marry someone that had a self esteem issue like that.

Sure things can "just happen", but in my experience that typically is a women trying to have you make a choice.

Sure, you're girlfriend or spouse should be #1 in your life, but if they try to have you be late when people are waiting on you just to prove they can win out, they are asking for your whole world to revolve around them.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

You guys sure have had some bad experiences with women

Mine offers up a little "Company" before I go fishing, I will be late getting to the river, but will be smiling when I arrive

For those that choose otherwise, if you're not old, you're doing something wrong, otherwise it would be worth missing a bit of fishing.:evil:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> .......... and to be frank,...........


That's the first signal that something is wrong, is when she wants you to be Frank :lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Shoeman said:


> Autopilot....


:lol::lol::lol: 

With this being a public poll and my son coming here on occasion, I reserve the right to remain silent.


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

sex! throw the ol bang n boot in there, just go out and find a new one when ya get back  haha


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I think there is one important variable being overlooked in this poll and that is whether or not you are married. Here is why (and the married guys will understand this I think) if you are married the opportunity may not present itself for awhile. These moments of passion are too far and few in between to be picky about their timeliness. Younger guys with girlfriends have sex whenever the wind switches directions. Or something like that.
Now with that said who says that a 1min and a half of passion couldn't pay off big time down the road.:lol:


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

SEX hands down .... No excuse not to even fishing.. Sorry guys I am still young and ready to go at anytime. And I can fish as much as I want so I can be late if I need to to fish.....


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Fishing, and to be frank, I'd be PO'd at her since odds are it is more of a power play to prove she can win out over fishing. So if it was a girl friend, she'd be hitting the road after trying that for the first time(and that has happened). Don't have to worry about wife, since I would never marry someone that had a self esteem issue like that.
> 
> Sure things can "just happen", but in my experience that typically is a women trying to have you make a choice.
> 
> Sure, you're girlfriend or spouse should be #1 in your life, but if they try to have you be late when people are waiting on you just to prove they can win out, they are asking for your whole world to revolve around them.


Ding, Ding, Ding--we have a winner!!! Someone figured out the point to this little exercise. Well done!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Eh...this thread's safe until 4:00am or so, that's when Whit usually drags himself away from...uh...other sites to check in and see what we're up to! :lol:


Wrong!

It's 2:20*PM *and ol' Whit is on the job. My early morning sojourns on the computer have nothing to do with sex in any form. :yikes: :lol:

By the way anytime after 2PM is legal nap time by the way. :lol:

As for the topic.........ya just gotta know how ta pick 'em...the wife or girlfriend(s) or both!!.............and........................the early bird gets the worm...............:lol:


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

> the early bird gets the worm...............:lol:


If this is the case, the wife or girlfriend always get the worm! She gets the worm, then I get to go fishing. :evil::yikes::lol:


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

For one I have a much better chance of hell freezing over and going 30/30 on steel than getting 5am fun from my wife, she is not a morning person....so I am fishing!!!! Now late night fishing better odds, hmmmm......still fishing.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

thousandcasts said:


> Ding, Ding, Ding--we have a winner!!! Someone figured out the point to this little exercise. Well done!


Yeah, he has a very good sum up for sure. 
I am going fishing. I know my wife sure as heckfire ain't gonna be up at no 4 AM anyways! :lol:


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> As for the topic.........ya just gotta know how ta pick 'em...the wife or girlfriend(s) or both!!.............and........................the early bird gets the worm...............:lol:


I thought Early Bird is when you guys eat...LOL


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

I Can Done BOTH At The Same Time, 6 Line In The Water, Headed Offshore........ Glad My Boat Has A Motor Box :yikes: I'am Just Glad A Fish Didn't Hit In The Middle Of The Act, I Think I'd Have To Grab The Pole !!!!!!!!! It's Not Like She's Going Anyware:evilsmile

Jeff


----------

